# A moan about works sickness rules



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

so my bottom was very unwell yesterday ( my day off ) got up today and felt fine..... ( oh the joy )....then outta the blue i have to make a dash to the loo.... (dam)..... then it happened again... (double dam).... then came the stomach pains...(tut tut tut) .... so i bottled it and phoned work to say i wont be in.... ( didnt fancy an accident in work ).

work said " because i work around food i have to be free from sickness for 48hrs b4 i can go back in" ..... and i have to go see my doctor. 
should have kept my mouth shut and stayed close to the toilets AND to make matters worse all i have done since is FART and i feel a lot better !! 
hope the weather is nice tomorrow for my "extra day off" ...... and i cant afford to loose the money... and i'm in the middle of having my pay checked...
I was working on the CAR PARK today ... thats nowhere near food. stupid work. Thats another 6 weeks worth of producing pay slips... after iv shown my next one in a fortnight's time...8 weeks worth... and iv shown 6 weeks worth already..... MEH ! 
needed to get that outta my system ( excuse the pun ) .. thanks for listening


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry for your troubles, Shi**y situation for sure, a real pain in the Arse.






















Philly


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

poor boy. . . let us have a look at that bum


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> poor boy. . . let us have a look at that bum


DH, you're the freaking man!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Three weeks ago, I was testing a piece of equipment, so I could drink pond water without getting ill; for two weeks I nearly gave myself the squits with worry alone. Crypto sporidium, Giardia. Weil's disease ... the list goes on. All fine now.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I'm glad everybody's bum is better now.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Rob, did you crack the case of what made you get behind in you work.

This part of your story cracked me up; "should have kept my mouth shut and stayed close to the toilets AND to make matters worse all i have done since is FART and i feel a lot better !!"

It reminds me of a saying that I heard my father say many times when growing up. The saying had various beginnings depending on the context of the conversation or situation.

The simplest beginning, "He"; "He thought he had to let a fart, but went ____ in his pants." I don't like profanity but somehow I can't tell the story saying crap. The cuss exemplifies part of who and what my father's personality is.


Another one related to your situation. "A job isn't completed until the paper work is done."


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

a


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

h


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

depends which end I suppose.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Rob, I'm happy for you. Now make sure you wipe your sorrows away.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

We had new policy enacted regarding sick calls.

Too many people were calling in sick because the work load in the ER was INSANE, non stop.

So, Id see co-workers well one day, then the next, an hour before their shift, they'd get sick.

That means we had less staff and the remaining people have even a greater work load.

Hope you get better.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

i


----------

